# sendos sexos



## Victoritaquiereaprender

Hola, acabo de leer algunos hilos pasados sobre el uso de la palabra "sendos"; sin embargo, continúo teniendo una gran duda sobre su uso correcto en las ciencias médicas, transcribo el fragmento:

"Se analizaron todos los pacientes con diabetes mellitus entre 2008 y 2009, mayores de 60 años, *sendos sexos*, vivos al momento del seguimiento..."

¿Qué me dicen? ¿Está bien utilizada la palabra?

Con anticipación, gracias.

Victoria


----------



## swift

La redacción es pésima: lo correcto es _de ambos sexos_.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Victoritaquiereaprender

Sé que la redacción es pésima, lo estoy entendiendo con dificultad. Lo correcto definitivamente no es ambos porque ningún paciente  de los analizados en esta investigación tiene *ambos sexos.*


----------



## swift

¿En serio lo entenderías como "hermafroditas"? Yo no veo por qué habría de ser así. Si quieres evitar esa ¿ambigüedad?, podrías decir: tanto varones como mujeres.


----------



## jorgema

Recuerdo lo que me ponía un corrector de un medio en el que trabajé: _'de un y otro sexo'_.


----------



## Victoritaquiereaprender

Encontré un hilo que ayudó bastante, te lo paso, quizá también a ti te sirva. El fragmento que escribí no lo estoy escribiendo yo, lo leí en un artículo y me generó curiosidad. 
[url]http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2187421

S[/URL]aludos


----------



## Jonno

"Sendos" se usa, por ejemplo, cuando asignas un objeto a una serie de personas: "se repartieron entre los 5.000 participantes sendos regalos".En esa frase no tiene ningún sentido. Lo correcto es "ambos", y no veo que haya ambigüedad y se pueda entender que esas personas tengan los día sexos a la vez. Si crees que puede haberla se puede cambiar la redacción, pero en ningún caso usar "sendos".


----------



## Lurrezko

_De ambos sexos_ me parece correcto, en este contexto no lo entendería como _de ambos sexos a la vez_, obviamente. De igual modo: escribe bien con ambas manos. Con una o con la otra.

Saludos


----------



## torrebruno

Hola Victoriaquiereaprender:
Aquí el truco está en la preposición que uses. No es lo mismo "...de ambos sexos" que "...con ambos sexos".
Un saludo.


----------



## Bloodsun

torrebruno said:


> Hola Victoriaquiereaprender:
> Aquí el truco está en la preposición que uses. No es lo mismo "...de ambos sexos" que "...con ambos sexos".
> Un saludo.


 Exacto. Quedaría:

"Se analizaron todos los pacientes con diabetes mellitus entre 2008 y 2009, mayores de 60 años, *de ambos sexos*, vivos al momento del seguimiento..."

Pero si siguiera habiendo (¿¡?) o pareciendo ambigüedad, entonces directamente:

"Se analizaron todos los pacientes con diabetes mellitus entre 2008 y 2009, mayores de 60 años, *varones y mujeres*, vivos al momento del seguimiento..."


----------



## torrebruno

Y a mí lo que más gracia me hace, aparte de que quedara claro que los abueletes *no *tenían ambos sexos, es que estaban vivos a la hora del seguimiento.
Demasié...


----------



## Lurrezko

torrebruno said:


> Y a mí lo que más gracia me hace, aparte de que quedara claro que los abueletes *no *tenían ambos sexos, es que estaban vivos a la hora del seguimiento.
> Demasié...



También podrían haber sido pacientes muertos, hombre. Otra cosa no, pero pacientes lo son un rato.


----------



## chamyto

Sendos significa _varios,_ tal cual.
Lo correcto es ambos sexos.


----------



## torrebruno

Lurrezko said:


> También podrían haber sido pacientes muertos, hombre. Otra cosa no, pero pacientes lo son un rato.


¿Pacientes muertos?, ¿pero muertos del todo?, ¿para auscultarles? (...diga trientatres), ¿recetarles inyecciones? 
En las clases prácticas de cuarto de medicina, ¿no?


----------



## Lurrezko

chamyto said:


> Sendos significa _varios,_ tal cual.
> Lo correcto es ambos sexos.



No, *sendos* no significa varios, chamyto. Sendos es un distributivo: uno para cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Lurrezko said:


> No, *sendos* no significa varios, chamyto. Sendos es un distributivo: uno para cada uno.
> 
> Saludos


Así es.
Por ejemplo: _Juan y María recibieron sendos regalos_. Significa que Juan y María recibieron un regalo cada uno.


----------



## Jonno

Yo suelo poner ejemplos con cantidades grandes (ver más arriba ) porque hay quien cree que "sendos" es sinónimo de DOS...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Está claro: en dos palabras, _sen dos_.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

torrebruno said:


> Y a mí lo que más gracia me hace, aparte de que quedara claro que los abueletes *no *tenían ambos sexos, es que estaban vivos a la hora del seguimiento.
> Demasié...



El seguimiento se hizo después de 2009, es decir, de los pacientes que entre 2008 y 2009 tenían diabetes mellitus solo se continuo el seguimiento a los que seguían vivos. (digo yo).


----------



## Victoritaquiereaprender

Hola, les agradezco sus comentarios. 
Creo que podría ocuparse perfectamente "ambos sexos", si se acompañara de la preposición correcta, como ya lo mencionó "torrebruno", o bien, si, en efecto, se tratara de hermafroditas. Deben recordar que es un artículo de ciencias médicas y que definitivamente se puede tratar de una investigación de pacientes *con ambos sexos*. Por otro lado, la observación de "las cosas facilitas" es la indicada, ya que en la etapa de seguimiento algunos de los pacientes analizados ya habían fallecido, comprendo lo absurdo que puede resultar tener que aclarar que a los pacientes que se les dará seguimiento están vivos, puesto que a los muertos no se les puede dar seguimiento, a menos que se trate de estudios durante la autopsia; sin embargo, en medicina los doctores suelen reiterar demasiado.

De nuevo agradezco su contribución,

Victoria


----------



## Vampiro

La redacción es pésima, inaceptable para un médico, creo que ni un ingeniero redactaría tan mal.
Ho-rro-ro-so.  ¿Cómo pueden tratar la diabetes si ni siquiera saben escribir?
“Ambos” es la palabra adecuada y se entiende con preposición o sin ella, ya que si se tratara de pacientes hermafroditas debería estar dicho con todas las letras, dado lo infrecuente de esa posibilidad.  Aún así, concuerdo plenamente con torrebruno.
Mi versión, algo empeorada, sería:
“_Entre 2008 y 2009 se analizaron todos los pacientes (ambos sexos) con diabetes mellitus, vivos al momento del seguimiento…_”
Más aún, creo que ni mencionaría lo de los sexos, porque si digo “todos” eso los incluye a todos, hasta a los que no saben para qué lado patean.
Saludos.
_


----------



## romarsan

A veces nos llega cada escrito...
No sé qué figura en el informe antes de ese párrafo, pero quizá sería más sencillo y claro algo así como: A los pacientes en tratamiento de diabetes mellitus se les hizo un seguimiento entre 2008 y 2009.
Esta u otra forma más clara que evidencie lo evidente, que se hizo seguimiento a los pacientes vivos, pero sin decirlo. No sé por qué, pero me suena muy forzado hacer constar que se analizó a los que estaban vivos...


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> ... Sendos es un distributivo: uno para cada uno.



Eso, sin acaparar... 


Vampiro said:


> Mi versión, algo empeorada, sería:
> “_Entre 2008 y 2009 se analizaron todos los pacientes (ambos sexos) con diabetes mellitus, vivos al momento del seguimiento…_”
> Más aún, creo que ni mencionaría lo de los sexos, porque si digo “todos” eso los incluye a todos, hasta a los que no saben para qué lado patean.


E incluso a algún hermafrodita, si lo hubiera.  Pero el lado del pateo parece no afectar a la diabetes.
Yo incluiriía la edad de los pacientes en el momento del estudio, pero lo de _vivos al momento del seguimiento,_ es patético e irrelevante, a no ser que el estudio fuera la causa de que todos fallecieran.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

romarsan said:


> A los pacientes en tratamiento de diabetes mellitus se les hizo un seguimiento entre 2008 y 2009.


Me parece bien atinado decir simplemente pacientes, de paso dejamos la puerta abierta a cualquier "alteridad" sexual, aunque no lo creo necesario, habida cuenta de la edad de los pacientes "vivos", que ninguno se cocina al primer hervor. No creo que haya ningún transexual entre los abuelos porque antes no estaba cubierto por el seguro, no porque no hubiera alguno con el ánimo de cambiar de bando. Los pacientes "muertos" pueden tener miles de años, así que vaya uno a saber, el tiempo que hay que hervirlos.


----------



## Vampiro

cbrena said:


> Eso, sin acaparar...
> 
> E incluso a algún hermafrodita, si lo hubiera.  Pero el lado del pateo parece no afectar a la diabetes.
> Yo incluiriía la edad de los pacientes en el momento del estudio, pero lo de _vivos al momento del seguimiento,_ es patético e irrelevante, a no ser que el estudio fuera la causa de que todos fallecieran.


Tienes toda la razón, es como decir "muertos al momento de la autopsia".
Pero si queremos mantenernos más o menos cerca de la frase original alguna burrada hay que dejar.
Brindémosle algún crédito al contexto también. Vaya a saber lo que sigue en la frasecita (me asusta pensarlo).
_


----------



## cbrena

Vampiro said:


> Tienes toda la razón, es como decir "muertos al momento de la autopsia".
> Pero si queremos mantenernos más o menos cerca de la frase original alguna burrada hay que dejar.
> Brindémosle algún crédito al contexto también. Vaya a saber lo que sigue en la frasecita (me asusta pensarlo).
> _


 
Vaya usted a saber, mejor dejémoslo así, no sea que llegue a entenderse. Que las "ciencias médicas" son muy suyas.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo creo que he entendido la frase de modo diferente a lo que habeis hecho alguno de vosotros. La frase es: "Se analizaron todos los pacientes con diabetes mellitus entre 2008 y 2009, mayores de 60 años, *sendos sexos*, vivos al momento del seguimiento..."

Veamos, estamos en 2011, el análisis (y seguimiento) se hizo, por ejemplo en 2010, y lo que dice es que se analizaron los pacientes que aún vivían en 2010.

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

las cosas facilitas said:


> Veamos, estamos en 2011, el análisis (y seguimiento) se hizo, por ejemplo en 2010, y lo que dice es que se analizaron los pacientes que aún vivían en 2010.


Sí, bien puede ser eso. Creo que diste en la tecla. Tanto reírse de los "pacientes muertos".


----------



## Bloodsun

Victoritaquiereaprender said:


> "Se analizaron todos los pacientes con diabetes mellitus entre 2008 y 2009, mayores de 60 años, *sendos sexos*, vivos al momento del seguimiento..."


Yo el único error "garrafal" que le noto a la frase es el uso incorrecto de *sendos *en lugar de *ambos*. Por lo demás, es jerga médica, y aunque le podamos criticar el estilo, por el estilo no se preocupan los médicos. Por supuesto, habría que ver el contexto para poder decir con certeza si "vivos al momento del seguimiento" es relevante o redundante. Pero, así sin más, al menos yo puedo interpretarlo de manera que tenga sentido: lo que se analizó en 2010 (por decir un año posterior) fueron los casos clínicos de los pacientes que entre 2008 y 2009 tenían diabetes. Pero sólo de los que en 2010 todavía estuvieran vivos (probablemente para poder seguir siguiéndolos y/o tratándolos). No es que no se pueda analizar el caso de un paciente que esté muerto (para eso están las historias clínicas), pero a los del estudio sólo les interesaban los que estuvieran vivos todavía.


----------



## cbrena

Veamos lo que dice el DPD:


> *sendos -das*.
> *1. *Adjetivo distributivo que significa ‘uno para cada una de las personas o cosas mencionadas’: _«Junto a él, otros tres judíos, todos ellos arropados en sendos ropones de colores llamativos» _(Benítez_ Caballo _1 [Esp. 1984]). Por su propia significación, se usa solo en plural.
> *2. *No debe emplearse como equivalente de _dos_ o _ambos,_ sin valor distributivo: *_Han robado en la farmacia y en el estanco, y parece que sendos atracos los cometió la misma persona_.
> *3.* En el habla popular de muchas zonas de América se usa con el sentido de ‘muy grande o descomunal’, por lo que puede aparecer en singular: *_«Proseguiste, alentado, por tu sendo disparate y dando con todo al traste»_ (_Cancionero_ [Arg. 1974]). Existen ejemplos similares en España, en textos del siglo xix, pero es uso rechazado en la norma culta, tanto española como americana.
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados _



Teniendo en cuenta que el escrito es _culto_ y de este siglo... este *sendos sexos *es un *error (del punto 2.) y no un caso *rechazable (del punto 3.)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

chamyto said:


> Sendos significa _varios,_ tal cual.
> Lo correcto es ambos sexos.



Más bien no. 'Pegué varios puñetazos' tiene sentido, mientras que 'pegué sendos puñetazos', sin más, no lo tiene. 'Pegué sendos puñetazos a los presentes' significa que dí un puñetazo a cada uno de los presentes.
No soy violento. He empleado 'puñetazos' en el ejemplo para darle vigor.


----------



## duvija

Me suena a que si se dice 'sendos sexos', la gente interpretaría como 'a los dos' (o 'ambos'). Pero c/día estoy menos segura de que haya solamente dos. Me encuentro con cada cosa... En serio, 'más de dos' seguro.


----------



## torrebruno

¿Gente con más de dos sexos? Eso es mutación genética; seguro.


----------



## duvija

torrebruno said:


> ¿Gente con más de dos sexos? Eso es mutación genética; seguro.



Más bien, intermedios musicales...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si a alguien confunde lo de 'personas de ambos sexos' tiene la opción de decir 'personas de uno u otro sexo'.
Aunque no veo para que sirve esa precisión, que como dice duvija deja en el aire los sexos epicenos. Con decir simplemente 'personas' está claro que nadie queda excluido.


----------

